# Clip top hinge overlay



## baileymwmw (Dec 22, 2018)

Is there a clip top hinge configuration that allows for 1 1/4 inch overlay? I know Blum has the compact hinges but I was hoping to use clip top hinges.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Try woodworkers hardware. I tried to look but my internet keeps locking up.


----------



## J.C. (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm fairly certain Blum doesn't have anything for 1 1/4" overlay in clip top. You could possibly get a Salice SABAM3R09 and I think one of their half overlay hinges to work depending on your application.


----------

